# Poems



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

My sister and I came across some old poems I wrote. She was complimenting me on what a good poet I was. I said to her "Not anymore, I'm too old and bitter". We laughed and she said "Ha, just write an old and bitter poem then."

Woke up at 4:45 this morning and this came to me: 
______________________________________________
Heart of Steel

Spent over half my life with some ole goat,
And in the end it was just one big joke.

Did you ever love me, who's to say,
Maybe, hopefully, in your own strange way.

People say that love is blind,
It surely was when you were mine.

Why couldn't you be who I thought you were,
For some strange reason it didn't occur.

That I never really knew you after all,
Seems you were out just having a ball.

It's not enough that you left me crying,
Still you can't seem to quit the lying.

Which makes me all the eager,
To realize that your love was only meager.

You act so nice now that's it's over,
But you and I know you're just a big Rover.

Maybe in time I will heal,
Something will melt my heart of steel.

Until then my dear, I have a fear,
That you had better not come no where near.
______________________________________________

Just for the record I'm not really all that bitter, I just joke about it.


----------

